# How old is my tortoise



## tortoiselover463 (Jan 17, 2013)

He is three inches just measuring shell




Comparing to hand


----------



## wellington (Jan 17, 2013)

Unfortunately, because they all grow at different rates, it's impossible to tell the age. Someone may be able to give you a good guess, but that's all it will be. BTW, I won't even take a guess, as I don't own that kind of tort to even know what age at that size it could be.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Jan 17, 2013)

wellington said:


> Unfortunately, because they all grow at different rates, it's impossible to tell the age. Someone may be able to give you a good guess, but that's all it will be. BTW, I won't even take a guess, as I don't own that kind of tort to even know what age at that size it could be.



Agreed


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 17, 2013)

If he has received proper care, undoubtedly under 9 months. A year at most if he has had less-then-ideal nutrition.


----------



## tortoiselover463 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 19, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> If he has received proper care, undoubtedly under 9 months. A year at most if he has had less-then-ideal nutrition.



Sounds about right.


----------

